# Recommended Midi Controller?



## Alatar (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi,

I am wondering what Midi controller you can recommend?
My Axiom Pro died. Therefore I want to buy a new Midi Controller. The Axiom Pro is a keyboard with Midi controls. 
I do not necessarily need a keyboard (already have a digital piano). But I need a new Midi controller. Because I really miss the modwheel and the faders.


----------



## CACKLAND (Sep 25, 2016)

Depends on your requirements. If it is just linear potentiometers (Faders) that you need, perhaps you could build one yourself. 

Currently building one myself and its great, very rewarding. Very simple with little knowledge of electronics. However, understandably this isn't for everyone.


----------



## Alatar (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello Cackland,

no, I am not interested in building one myself. It is certainly very interesting, but unfortunately I do not have the time for that.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 25, 2016)

Mod Wheels are over rated, inaccurate and take a left hand away from playing.
But everybody uses them, and they just keep putting them on every "new" design?

For a few hundred bucks you could cascade 2 x Behringer BCF/BCRs together and have control over every aspect of MIDI and those excellent 100mm long throw faders.

Brand new you get 2 for 500.
Used both for 2-300.

Massive 3rd party support.


----------



## Morodiene (Sep 25, 2016)

Have you tried any controller apps for your iOs or Android? I haven't, but might be most economical since you don't need the keyboard part.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 25, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Mod Wheels are over rated, inaccurate and take a left hand away from playing.
> But everybody uses them, and they just keep putting them on every "new" design?
> 
> For a few hundred bucks you could cascade 2 x Behringer BCF/BCRs together and have control over every aspect of MIDI and those excellent 100mm long throw faders.
> ...



What's the Modwheel on the Doepfer LMK4+ like? I can't imagine that being inaccurate!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 25, 2016)

I got 2 Mod Wheels, both high quality, it's just it is such a small controller with high resolution it's damn near impractical.
I use them to move an FX Aux knobs from null to full.
Useful when you don't want to add volume but still make an 8 bar lick stand out and get wider from the effect.
Much prefer expression pedals, and on each BCF/BCR you get another extra Exp and Switch.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 25, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> I got 2 Mod Wheels, both high quality, it's just it is such a small controller with high resolution it's damn near impractical.
> I use them to move an FX Aux knobs from null to full.
> Useful when you don't want to add volume but still make an 8 bar lick stand out and get wider from the effect.
> Much prefer expression pedals, and on each BCF/BCR you get another extra Exp and Switch.



I'm using a fader on a Fadermaster pro for mod wheel and it's super accurate. 100% accurate to values shown in Cubase. Although I do agree with you on having to use one hand whilst using the Modwheel, most of the time I never play anything in with both hands as I think it's better to record each line in separately. For sketching ideas I obviously play with both hands.

I'm about to start trying out an Expression pedal. Borrowed a Behringher Foot Controller so will see how it works out. It's only a matter of time before I buy a Breath controller and then that will change everything in regards to how many things at once can be done. In my opinion of course.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 25, 2016)

Same boat here, been using a Korg Nanokontrol. Right now I am leaning to the X-touch Compact $399 usd.
https://www.music-group.com/Categories/Behringer/Computer-Audio/Desktop-Controllers/X-TOUCH-COMPACT/p/P0B3L

It has 9 motorized faders, 16 encoders, 43 buttons, and can be used as a DAW controller as well as Midi CC controller.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh shit, didnt know the X Touch stuff was ready..?
Love the touch sensitive faders idea.
There'll be some great 3rd party support for those.

Jonathan make sure its the FC100 with CV and a 9 volt option.
They work great.

Depending on the controller you use these univetsal polarity adapters are great.
No sense settling for a pedal that sucks just because the polarity works.
These make sure EVERY pedal works.

Bought a dozen of these when Ashby owner stopped making them.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 25, 2016)

Any experience yet with the x control?

I like the idea, but motorised faders may have this issue that when starting up a project or switching modes that the faders jump into position, thus creating a bit of 'shock' effect.

Is this somehow compensated by a slow(er) movement into the new position?


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 25, 2016)

I was going to get an X Touch but then I became aware of the Slate Raven and see that as a better choice for me.


----------



## Kony (Sep 25, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Mod Wheels are over rated, inaccurate and take a left hand away from playing


I find it depends on what is being written - if I play with both hands, I add the controller options later


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 26, 2016)

Most would agree with you.
Im just abnormal and too use to long ribbons and expression pedals.

I want to invent a wireless Breath Controller that looks like a Cigar thats been half smoked.
Get an old Frank Sinatra hat and play/act/dance around.

Probably go over like a turd in a punchbowl.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2016)

Jim, There designed by the Midas Group and built on the new Music Group high end assembly line. It seems like the most bang for the buck out there right now. Has a DAW mode and Midi CC mode. I will use the faders for CC control and Kontact mic levels, and one channel for DAW mixing like you can do on a Avid S3 ($2700), and the 16 encoders for soft synth control.

I looked at the Nektar P1 but have read some reports from users about the fader quality being sketchy. It also does not have the P6 motorized fader. The new Presonus Faderport 8 looked promising, but after reading up its seems meant to be just a DAW controller and is short on encoders and is $100 more than the X-Touch Compact.

Luke, Raven looks interesting if you like touch control, but I have a Ipad for this, and it is also 65% more cost than a X touch and X touch has physical knobs and faders.

Silence, I havn't tried one yet, but Jeff Rona recommends the bigger model.








chimuelo said:


> Oh shit, didnt know the X Touch stuff was ready..?
> Love the touch sensitive faders idea.
> There'll be some great 3rd party support for those.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Luke, Raven looks interesting if you like touch control, but I have a Ipad for this, and it is also 65% more cost than a X touch and X touch has physical knobs and faders.



I think the true value is in the Batch Commander software. I have physical fader control with a Fadermaster Pro. The bonus of the Screen is it will update as the DAW does. Although I understand touch control isn't for everyone. Oh, and fine faders with Raven looks invaluable! Just my opinion though. The X Touch is the only thing Behringher have released that I think is worth buying but I'm still waiting to hear how they break after 3 months. Will have to wait and see but I've been burnt quite a few times by Behringher and I'm done buying from them at this point.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2016)

In the Deepmind 12 thread we have talked about a new Music Group (Behringer) pro assembly line that things like Midas, X touch, and the DM-12 are being built on, fingers crossed.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 27, 2016)

One bad thing I have found in my research, the promised midi editor for mac still has not come out. Logic users can probably get away with the Controller Assignments function.



synthpunk said:


> Same boat here, been using a Korg Nanokontrol. Right now I am leaning to the X-touch Compact $399 usd.
> https://www.music-group.com/Categories/Behringer/Computer-Audio/Desktop-Controllers/X-TOUCH-COMPACT/p/P0B3L
> 
> It has 9 motorized faders, 16 encoders, 43 buttons, and can be used as a DAW controller as well as Midi CC controller.


----------



## Alatar (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for your recommendations. I'll take a look.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 27, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> In the Deepmind 12 thread we have talked about a new Music Group (Behringer) pro assembly line that things like Midas, X touch, and the DM-12 are being built on, fingers crossed.



My favorite DSP Engineer from days of old is at that facility, not working for Behringer, but his company shares space with other cats from RME, and a few German developers.
The A32 Ferrofish has a SHARC DSP Processor inside of it, and nobody knows those chips better than these cats.
Super MADI on steroids. I was going to get one until the price jumped up over 2 large.
Its one of those Tax return items where you just break down and push the Pay Button while gritting your teeth...
If the synth is really cool I'm quite sure a pre pay will be made, that's popular for many new synths.

Definately watching closely...


----------

